

A simple no-login listmaker built by the folks at FriendFeed - jlam
http://simpli.st
Built by the folks at http://FriendFeed.com Simpli.st makes and manages lists. It aims for simplicity and requires no login. Each list gets a new link for sharing and linkmarking (social bookmarking). I like it especially with the Del.icio.us Firefox add-on and Del.icio.us live feeds of selected tags into Firefox.
======
jlam
Built by the folks at <http://FriendFeed.com> Simpli.st makes and manages
lists. It aims for simplicity and requires no login. Each list gets a new link
for sharing and linkmarking (social bookmarking). I like it combined with the
Del.icio.us Firefox add-on and “Live Bookmark” feeds of selected tags back
into Firefox. Combining these two simple tools makes an even more flexible and
powerful tool for managing lists.

